# WTB a magizine for a Ruger P90. Have little cash to spend



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone seen any factory grade magizines for a Ruger p90 that are not very expensive?? Cash is tight for me like everyone else but I still would like to try and have a extra magizine for my "therapy sessions". I am leaning toward a factory magizine vs. an after market one since the factory magazines are really easy to rebuild and repair.

Also has anyone seen a 10 round mag for the Ruger p90 since all I seem to be able to find is standard size (7 rounds) or big 15 round mags but those are ilegal in California. 10 rounds is the max you can have in a magizine in California.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Factory-made mags for the P-90 are a bit expensive, but are worth it, as they always work flawlessly. If you have 7-shot mags, your gun must be an older model; I think Ruger has been shipping P-90s with an 8-shot stainless-steel magazine for more than a few years now.

When I had my P-90 a few years ago, I bought several replacement mags from CDNN. Here is a link to their website page for P-90 mags:

Ruger P90/97 45acp 8rd Stainless Mag New Factory

If you wait until the weekends, they usually have some sort of sale (not on every item, though), and along with the sale prices they will offer cheaper shipping too, which helps on the smaller orders of one or two mags; otherwise, shipping costs can really add up. Still, P-90 mags are probably going to cost $26-$30 or more, plus shipping, at most places.


----------

